# My Lexapro / Cipralex Journal - Moderate SA & Blushing.



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 1: 5 mg* 
Took 5 mg at night. Slept well. Woke up feeling a very real sensation of nervousness - like a sense of foreboding - which dissipated down to a feeling of mild background anxiety after 4 hours and remained for most of the day.

I do not have panic attacks but the initial feeling I got shortly after I awoke certainly felt like something that would progress to an anxiety attack if it wasn't for the self-assurance that it was all down to the tablets.

Most of the day felt tired (though this could be from exploits at the gym), slightly down and much more prone to blushing.

Today I feel worse than I did yesterday though I believe this is normal with SSRI's and I need to be patient.

*Background:* I've had issues with blushing which led to issues with being anxious in social situations. I have never avoided any situation, no matter how nervous I have been, but it takes a lot of energy to 'get through' these encounters and hence why I find myself trying an SSRI.

My self-esteem has been raised greatly before starting the medication. I have achieved a place at a top university after a year of study, ended acquaintances that weren't helping matters and have been going to the gym regularly.

I still, however, blush much too easily and get far too nervous when confronting new social situations so I'm willing to give this medication a try.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 2: 5 mg*
Took 5 mg before bed. Woke up in the middle of the night feeling very confused but went off back to sleep anyway. Awoke feeling OK. Less anxiety experienced today than yesteday; it's still there, but humming away quietly in the background. Aware that mood isn't the best. Feel slightly down and a little bit more irritable. Tendency to blush is still more so than before taking the pills.

Edit: Headache for most of the first half of the day also. This was ignorable however.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be following your posts. I have the same blushing issues(I'm of Irish descent too). Unlike you, I'll tend to avoid social situations, however, if I think i might blush. I just can't stand the attention it brings.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers, Scribe. 

The reason I make so much effort not to avoid social situations is I went through something very similar when I was 18 (28 now) except with more of a depressed disposition. The avoidance ended up with me staying indoors for almost 6 months. 

I went to CBT and was on a course of anti-depressants and that got my life back on track. It's the more prevalent fear of ending up as bad as that that gives me the drive to push myself into very uncomfortable situations.

The SA and blushing really started around my early twenties and had progressed to constant blushing by the time I was 26. Just can't stand it any more so hoping the SSRI will help.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 3: 5 mg*
Odd one today. Felt slightly anxious when talking to people I knew well which was a bit disconcerting. Still blushing as easily as yesterday. Noticeable drop in eating but I've a session at the gym tomorrow and I'll see how my appetite is then. Still feel slightly down but nothing too bad.

Definite increase in stomach pains but I guess this is down to taking pill before bed on an empty stomach. Will switch to taking in morning after breakfast when I swap up to 10 mg.

All sides are easily manageable however and patiently waiting to see if things improve.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 4: 5 mg*

(I apologise for the lateness of my posts. They are going through a spam filter as I'm a new member and take a while to get posted).

Today I didn't feel much of anything really; I just felt like a slightly more tired version of the me before starting the meds.

Went to the gym and was able to sustain intensity which was a plus.

Bumped into someone that I know unexpectedly on the way home and didn't blush (which would normally happen - apparently the 'shock' of meeting a person I know requires my brain to alert them that they are a threat, obviously lol) but this is normal about an hour after the gym because you've really just toasted any adrenaline and anxiety so I won't put this down as a win for the meds just yet.

So elevated background anxiety dissipated today. Mood improved. Not bad.

On Thurday I have a meeting to go to. That will be a real test. I'm not expecting the 5 mg to help in this instance but I'm stepping things up slowly so as to avoid heavy side effects. Switching to 10 mg starting Friday.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 5: 5 mg*

If one word could describe today it would be 'tired'. Up all night and yawning all day. Went to the gym and was knackered afterwards.

Other than that, no elevated anxiety, no headaches, no stomach pains (I've started taking a slice of peanut butter on toast before bed and my pill - this seems to be working) and no agitation.

But, wow, do I feel tired.

Tomorrow I have a meeting. I won't read into this too much if it goes bad as I am on 5 mg at the moment and 10 mg is the dose recommended for SA.

I note that many people have issues with orgasm on SSRIs. I had this issue when I was on them some ten years ago (may have been on 20 mg at the time however). I have not experienced this problem at all so far whilst on 5 mg.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi!

I went to my doctor and he asked me one simple question: do you feel the same back in your home country (as in I still have nearly no friends and still social anxious)?
My answer was Yes, so he simply said you need Cipralex.
I went from 20ml starting to 5ml after telling my doctor I prefere a lower dosage.

Well, I am starting tomorrow. I really thank you for this journal. Will be following you.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Good for you, Ninetales.

10 mg is the prescribed amount for SA I believe. You're right about starting at the lower 5 mg. You will get some not so nice side effects, especially heightened anxiety for the first days. Just remind yourself it's the tablets and you've nothing to worry about. If it gets real bad just take a time out and watch some relaxing videos online (I recommend Soothetube). You can ask you doc to prescribe you something like diazepam to get you over this initial stage if you've a really good doc.

If you can begin taking them during days when you have no commitments, like I did, then that is ideal. Nothing worse that increased SA and dealing with people.

Good luck and feel free to message me if you've any questions or worries.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

For the blushers out there, there exists a non-invasive surgical procedure called a thoracoscopic sympathectomy which burns or lasers the nerve responsible for facial blushing (and sweating). It has little to no and acceptable side effects and makes blushing entirely impossible.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Way too many horrible side-effects with ETS to warrant undergoing it other than in the most extreme circumstances.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 6: 5 mg*

Insomnia and tired. Just really really really tired.

Went to gym and had noticeably less stamina. Could be a result of lack of sleep.

Went to meeting. Was just as nervous as I've ever been. Nice rosey cheeks for everyone to look at.

No other side-effects or improvements noted.

Taking 10 mg tonight.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

wollygoggles said:


> Way too many horrible side-effects with ETS to warrant undergoing it other than in the most extreme circumstances.


Horrible side effects such as? The side effects have a low occurrence rate and are not what I would call serious.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

It's not for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

TBH, I was sicker before taking the tablets. I read all the reviews and stuff and it just made me anxious thinking Ill stay in bed all day.
I took the pill at the morning what happened? Nothing big. (Well other then a deep feeling to sh*t lol - and even this is because of the food I ate yesterday because my brother had it too).

So far, only slightly tired that I couldn't drive, and slightly light-headed in the morning and upset stomach afternoon. Still went with my mother doing our chores and work around town.

Explain me: _"especially heightened anxiety for the first days" _- I read more than a review about it, but never suffered any. Maybe because my anxiety level is already low? I only get anxious in University, maybe thats why?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 7: 10 mg*

Tired all day. 
Nothing else negative or positive to report.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

@ninetales
I was just letting you know that you could possibly have experienced anxiety for no reason (other than the tablets of course) at any time. It's good to hear you're not experiencing that side effect. That's certainly a positive.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

Just a Q. I can't swallow pills.
I know they can be crushed, and can be consumed with or without food, but so far I use bread + cheese as to hide the crushed pill. Time consuming and dosent really hide the taste.

Do you know if i can mix it with juice or soup?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

@ninetales
Break it in half, put it in juice and stir. It'll dissolve no problem. Not so sure about soup though lol


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 8: 10 mg*

Couldn't sleep last night although yawning all the time. Tired all day.
Noticed my appetite is being suppressed which is annoying as I try and eat a caloric surplus due to working out.
Had to cut gym session short because had no energy.

I know that tiredness is to be expected in the beginning but this would freaking lead you to depression never mind resolve anxiety issues.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 9: 10 mg*

Last night was awful. Felt like being sick (remained for the whole day), headache (gone after an hour) and absolutely zero energy (continuous). Popped two ibuprofen which helped with the headache and made watching movies at 2am bearable.

Woke up feeling zapped of all energy once again, though not as bad as yesterday. I try to stay away from caffeine because it'll tend to make me more nervous but today I just couldn't take the feeling tired cr*p so I drank two 500 ml cans of Monster and that perked me up enough to do stuff (clean room and other things I was not keeping on top of because of exhaustion).

In fact it worked really well at countering the tiredness. The come down from a caffeine lift tends to make me feel kind of depressed though so it should be interesting to see how I feel later.

Still blushing at the slightest things. Still not able to eat as much as I used to (upset stomach and no appetite).

Just gonna keep pressing on with this and see how I feel after 4 weeks. Gym tomorrow. Can't wait. Always feel worse just sitting around the house.

Oh, and libido is definitely taking a knock. Yay!


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

I think it is nice we started a few days away from each other 

btw, yesterday I took my 5ml with juice without breakfast (I take the med in the morning). An hour later I felt sick and tired with https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...0QWfpqW0BA&ved=0CAgQvwUoAQ&q=diarrhea&spell=1diarrhea and stomach pain. I started to shake too. My mother said it is because the meds are too strong (for me) not to take it with an empty stomach. 
Nevertheless, I ate eggs with bread and green tea. An hour later I was back to normal. :boogie Even driving around town!

Might help you!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 10: 10 mg*

Slept for 12 hours :O
Not as tired today. Not blushing as often as I have been the last few days. Ate a full meal for the first time in a long time. Decided to gorge on sweets because I felt like I needed the energy: 2 Snickers, 2 packets of crisps (chips outside the UK) and 2 cans of monster.

@Ninetales
Yeah, cheers for the advice. I feel much better today thankfully. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 11: 10 mg*

Mildly tired. Slightly more nervous. 
No other improvements or issues noted.

Doctors appointment for Thursday to discuss progress. May ask to try propranolol as has been discussed on this forum.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 12: 10 Mg*

Absolutely f**ked off with this tiredness. Went to gym today and slept for two hours afterwards. Noticing a lack of interest in things in general. Very un-me like.

Doctors appointment tomorrow. I said I'd give these pills four weeks and I'm going to see that out however much I'd happily bin the pack right now. Will enquire about propranolol.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 13: 10 mg Cipralex / Lexapro
40 mg Propranonol*
Didn't sleep last night. This was perhaps more to do with nerves because I was expecting to get my end of term results (they won't be avaliable until tomorrow).

Anyway, visited the doc. He says he wants me to stay on the Cipralex (Lexapro) for another two weeks, if there is no improvement then he said he wants to switch me to venlafaxine which he says has more likelihood of helping with SA.

Asked about Propranonol. Was given three packs of 10 mg and told that 40 mg taken when about to enter a situation were I'd be anxious is recommended.

Did not think I would call on this so soon but when I went into college an hour later I was told that I was be one of three student representatives. So I went straight to the toilets and popped 4 of these pills. The meeting was in 30 mins.

Now, as I was sat across from the school heads being asked questions I was still blushing every now and then but I did not have shakiness or feel my heart wanting to beat out my chest. The entire situation felt much more manageable. This was a break through. Disconnected from the emotional feedback I was able to settle my mind much more easily. I blushed three times and only for a short few seconds as opposed to sweating and blushing for the entirety of the 'ordeal'. My cheeks returned to pale instead of remaining red. I so hope this isn't a placebo effect.

*TL;DR* Took propranonol. It helped massively.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 14: 10 mg*

Not as tired today. No other improvements or side-effects noted.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 15: 10 mg
*
Not much blushing today but then again not much human interaction today. Still yawning a lot though not feeling as tired.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 16: 10 mg*

Same as yesterday. Going to look into adjusting diet as I feel this also has a part to play in my blushing: namely wheat, dairy and sugars.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 17: 10 mg 
*

Not much blushing today even with human contact. Still yawning but feel like I have a lot more energy. Been to the gym and felt strong.

Still feeling the desire to go red but finding suppressing it decent enough.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 18: 10 mg*

Not tired at all. Have switched to taking pill in the morning and this has helped my sleeping pattern; now getting to sleep before 12 and waking around 7 or 8.

These pills still aren't helping much with the blushing. I can feel that they are making me less inclined to be stressed out by simple things.

I find that 40 mg of propranonol helps more with the blushing although this isn't full proof either.

Really noticing, with the improved mood, a correlation between eating and blushing. When I wake on an empty stomach I am fine. When I eat, after about 30 mins, I feel the urge to blush and am therefore much more prone to blushing around people.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 19 & 20: 10 mg each*

Nothing of note aside from less yawning.

Meeting tomorrow so will get to see if there has been any improvement.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

There is something I have to criticize about your doctor. First of all, why would he prescribe you Lexapro first if he thought venlafaxine could be more likely to succeed with your SA? He should have gone for the best option, don't you think?

"venlafaxine which he says has more likelihood of helping with SA"

Also, why the hell did it take your doctor 18 days to switch your pill to morning time while you spent all those nights without sleep and waking up tired?

On another note, I was like you, the only SSRI I ever took was Zoloft and it helped me a lot with blushing and SA. I was on it for 6 months, and after the 2nd week (14 days) I started noticing pleasant effects, like increased confidence and my mood was better. If none of these meds work for you, I suggest you give Zoloft a try. I was on 100mg.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 21 & 22: 10 mg each*

No sides apart from a little tiredness. No improvement at all. The Propranonol is the only thing that is helping in the slightest.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

@reef88
The doctor gave me the option of trying the SSRI I had tried 10 years before and I felt more comfortable with that as I knew I wouldn't have too many issues with sides. He explained that it was used for SA so I went ahead with that.

I wasn't told a specific time to try the pill. It was my own choice to start at night so I could sleep through most of the initial side-effects.

Thanks for the recommendation. My faith in SSRIs being the answer is somewhat diminished by the experience I've had thus far. I will keep your recommendation in mind whenever I go to the docs.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> @reef88
> The doctor gave me the option of trying the SSRI I had tried 10 years before and I felt more comfortable with that as I knew I wouldn't have too many issues with sides. He explained that it was used for SA so I went ahead with that.
> 
> I wasn't told a specific time to try the pill. It was my own choice to start at night so I could sleep through most of the initial side-effects.
> ...


No problem. I feel like Zoloft changed me into a better person, I'm still me, but sort of like an improved me.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 23, 24, 25 and 26: 10 mg each day*

Well, I think it's safe to say that, with being 2 days away from 4 weeks on lexapro, that this SSRI is not helping me at all. If anything I'd say that I'm slightly more nervous at times.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> *Day 23, 24, 25 and 26: 10 mg each day*
> 
> Well, I think it's safe to say that, with being 2 days away from 4 weeks on lexapro, that this SSRI is not helping me at all. If anything I'd say that I'm slightly more nervous at times.


It can take 6+ weeks to kick in sometimes
Have you been drinking alcohol on it ?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

If it did work after 6 weeks would it start suddenly, like within the space of a few days? It's just that I've experienced not even the slightest improvement in the space of 4.

Haven't drank since I started it. Have a wedding to go to in a couple of weeks which I will be drinking at. Would have been nice if it started working by then.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

For some people its a gradual thing and for others it just kicks in one day. 
I know it's hard but try not to think about it too much


----------



## joshuarose (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, Jollygoggles,

What drugs you have used before for SA?
Can you go well without medication?
How was your treatment in the past?

I'm starting Lexapro after to stop Paxil 6 months ago... feeling very sad and anxious. =\

best wishes!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

joshuarose said:


> Hi, Jollygoggles,
> 
> What drugs you have used before for SA?
> Can you go well without medication?
> ...


I haven't tried any other medication before for SA. I left it really long before seeking help - too long if I'm totally honest.

Without medication I can perform day to day social interactions but I will be very nervous throughout and it becomes exhausting. I can mask most of my anxiety, although this has become more difficult to do with time, except when it comes to blushing which is more frequent.

I hear lots of good things about Lexapro so just stay positive. I didn't have a bad experience thus far, just not as positive an experience I would have hoped.

You're doing yourself a big favour by trying to resolve your issues so stay positive. You can message me with any questions you have. Good luck!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 27: 10 mg*

Same as usual. No help with blushing, anticipatory anxiety or post-social interaction ruminations thus far but no side-effects.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey jollygoggles 
I was wondering if you think your depression is Melancholic or Atypical ?


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> For some people its a gradual thing and for others it just kicks in one day.
> I know it's hard but try not to think about it too much


YUP. I actually find that it depends on the medicine. Some meds like SSRI's have given me a very gradual effect on my depression, and some have been a lot faster like in a few days or even 1 night it clears up. Although I only have once felt the over night flash bulb kind of thing and that was with Parnate.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> Hey jollygoggles
> I was wondering if you think your depression is Melancholic or Atypical ?


My GP hasn't diagnosed me with depression. He did ask me questions depression related before prescribing Lexapro, however.

I wouldn't describe myself as depressed. I was on Lexapro 10 years ago for depression and there is a stark difference between how I was then and how I am now.

I also wouldn't describe myself as happy either though. The blushing gets me down.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

gilmourr said:


> Some meds like SSRI's have given me a very gradual effect on my depression


Did they have any effect on anxiety?


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

I just wanted to say thanks a lot for sharing your experiences with Lexapro, I have just been prescribed the drug today and I am slightly hesitant to start, after my previous experiences with SSRI type medications. My doc said 8 weeks for it to really give benefits ... :roll I just looked at him :sus


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

No sweat man. Good luck with your Lexapro escapades. Feel free to fire any questions you have along the way.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 28: 10 mg*

Today was a little different. A slight feeling of, this is hard to describe, kind of like a feeling of _wellbeing_ or something to that effect. Not anti-anxiety so much, more like an edge has been taken off.
I wouldn't discount the fact that this could be down to the warm weather which always makes me feel better but welcome nonetheless.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Did they have any effect on anxiety?


Yep. Cipralex or Lexapro was the first drug (3rd in total) to start working on my anxiety. It helped me go from agoraphobic to being able to go out with friends again.

Though I still have a lot of anxiety issues with simple tasks, being in a classroom, restaurant issues, taking exams etc. Going out is enough to keep me sane until I can find a drug that works on the remaining anxiety issues.


----------



## joshuarose (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the fear it doesn't work with social anxiety... just with depression. Don't you, guys? In the US it's indicated for depression and generalized anxiety disorder. The use for SA is off-label.
On the other hand SA is an anxiety disorder like GAD. So it should work some way.

best wishes!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 29 & 30: 10 mg per day*

The only benefit I've felt thus far is that I've noticed I don't get as easily shaken by a negative social experience while on the Lexapro/Cipralex. It doesn't help me during the social experience at all but I don't feel as down afterwards. Still blush all the time.

I'll add that I have taken *Phenibut: 1 g* for the first time and this made me feel 'normal' for the first time in years. Mellow, no anxiety, no blushing, more talkative. Something I will save for social occasions. I will speak to my doctor about proscribing me Baclofen which works in much the same way as Phenibut.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

joshuarose said:


> I have the fear it doesn't work with social anxiety... just with depression. Don't you, guys?


I know this feel.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 31: 10 mg
*

No blushing today. Felt really confident and a little bit more relaxed than usual. Went a quick visit to the shops and felt fine. Think it might be an after effect of taking the phenibut. Won't know for another few days of just SSRI. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Locked (Apr 28, 2012)

BTW Lexapro has been proven to be the fastest acting AD. I'll see if I can dig the article out they go on to say that it can/does take effect with an a littlle as a week. 

But not for all obviously, I really like Cipralex gave me great confidence at first and really helps depression, the best I've used. Currently on Zoloft so hope this is as good.

Good luck in your journey.


----------



## OpenSky (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this experience! My main fear of SSRIs the the entire lack of energy thing and not feeling like yourself as well as the really bad weight gain.

Do you feel like you have cravings and your eating patterns are abnormal? I know you described a decrease in appetite, but I'm wondering if this has changed for you? Also, do you find that your energy went back up as you continued in the course of the medication or does it get worse?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

OpenSky said:


> Do you feel like you have cravings and your eating patterns are abnormal? I know you described a decrease in appetite, but I'm wondering if this has changed for you? Also, do you find that your energy went back up as you continued in the course of the medication or does it get worse?


It is still harder for me to eat as much as I used to (though I was over eating beforehand to bulk for the gym). Now I'd say I take in weight maintenance calories per day. Pattern wise I haven't noticed a difference.

My energy levels took a HUGH dip in the beginning and I was yawning constantly. I found it affected my sleeping pattern for a few weeks also. That has all now normalised and I sleep at the right time and feel I have 90% of my energy back.

Personality wise I'd say the only thing that has changed is that I'm much less easily ruffled. I find it difficult to get annoyed by the little things in life whereas beforehand this wasn't always the case. Definitely a positive change.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 32: 10 mg*

No blushing today at all until late at night. Was feeling very positive today when I noticed I still wasn't blushing but the cursed problem seems to have returned before I turn in for the night.

Still have energy though. Jogged for 30 mins, felt fine. Difficulty getting to sleep tonight.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 33: 10 mg
*
Didn't sleep a wink last night. This will always cause me to blush more easily, if I've missed sleep. I don't blame the SSRI for this I blame the phenibut.

Went into town and walked about after gym. Was nervous but nothing noticeable.


----------



## whyshy (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello,
Thanks for sharing your progress and being so detailed on everything that has/has not worked! It really is nice to be able to draw on others' experiences.

It sounds like we have similar symptoms and causes. Although I would say I lean more towards the sweating than the flushing. I have a huge party coming up at the end of the month & I am desperate to come up with a "solution" to my sweating problem. During social interaction, I start out fine, then a little thought starts creeping into my head "oh no, don't start to sweat" and then, of course, I start to sweat. It's an unfortunate, sad vicious cycle.

If you had to point to one medication that has helped the sweating the most, can I ask what it would be?

Thanks again for sharing the info - I'll be checking this thread out frequently.

Cheers!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I tried penibut once and it had a dramatic effect on sweating and blushing reduction because it calmed me down. I've read that it works very well in the beginning and then can quickly lose it's potency however. It can be purchased online.

I have a wedding coming up this Sat and a my cousin and his girlfriend, plus my brothers new gf will be staying at the house. I'll be a very nervous individual this weekend I can imagine so I'll be trying the phenibut again in the hope of calming my nerves.

Good luck if you get it. If it works it's great but don't take it everyday as it is addicting.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 34: 10 mg*

Not much blushing. Found it easier to control. I blush when I'm walking towards people when out and about and I was able to control that reaction today and calm it easily which was nice.

Slept like a log from 9 pm to 6 am.


----------



## joshuarose (Dec 29, 2011)

How about your bowel habits?
It softens my stool. I'm on it 2 weeks now.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

joshuarose said:


> How about your bowel habits?
> It softens my stool. I'm on it 2 weeks now.


Haven't noticed a change. I did get an upset stomach in the beginning.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day 35 and 36: 10 mg each day*

Yeah. Still blushing as much as ever. Nothing more to report.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, it has been *40 days* so I'm going to wrap this one up here.

*In summary*

The SSRI lexapro did nothing to reduce the blushing which is from which my SA stems. The only thing that has worked on two occasions for blushing was phenibut but this is not a permanent solution.

I was not depressed prior to taking the medication so perhaps this is why it has not helped because the mechanism by which it is supposed to work is not relevant to my issue.

In the beginning on the medication I had issues with tiredness and disturbed sleep. I did not experience any of the sexual side effects that I worried about before taking.

In the end I would say the only effect was to make me slightly less easily ruffled by the day to day trials we all go through but I coped with these fine anyway.

I would advise anyone taking it that it is a good introductory SSRI that had few side-effects and any that did appear were short term. I'd advise that keeping active while on the medication is preferable to just taking them without because of the issues with tiredness.

*Update*
I'm tapering off this med now. I've noticed no positive effect and two negative effects. 
1. I'm not sad but I have found my mind wandering to the idea of death and how it would feel really good to be dead. I don't like this comfort with the idea so I want off. In retrospect later it always seems a bit odd.
2. Jaw clenching: I catch myself clenching my jaw really tightly sometimes and I suspect it is this SSRI as I've never done this before.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> Well, it has been *40 days* so I'm going to wrap this one up here.
> 
> *In summary*
> 
> ...


Are you going to try something else now ?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

40 Days seems enough of a trial of 10mg, will your doctor let you increase the dose to the 20mg strength pill for a trial of that dose? Otherwise might be time to consider something else.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm going to discuss my options with the doc. I know he said about switching me to a different SSRI if this didn't work.

I was thinking about mentioning that I tried phenibut twice and this worked extremely well at curbing my blushing. I tried it on two occasions where I would be expected to meet multiple strangers and I didn't blush once. It was bliss. 

Perhaps this info will allow him to prescribe something that works more similar to phenibut . I've heard of baclofen but I'm concerned about dependence forming.


----------



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

If blushing is more of the problem that triggered your social anxiety...have you considered trying Propranolol or Clonidine? These are very good for flushing and physical symptoms of anxiety such as sweating or shaking.

I also have the anticipatory anxiety which causes me to blush and I get red on the chest as well. I take propranolol an hour before and sometimes a xanax or valium and I am usually fine.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I have propraonolol. It's was only slightly effective.
Propranolol + phenibut was SA free no blushing heaven.
Going to mention it to the doc on Thur and see where I go from there.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Just updating this to say I had good results with Fluoxetine (Prozac). No side effects for me and great mood enhancer. 

Turns out my excessive blushing was all down to depression which lead to anxiety. Not anxiety by itself.

On Prozac for six months then off for six now. Feeling great.


----------



## Dustin17 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi there,
I'm 17 and not only do I blush, but I also stutter, due to social anxiety. I've been on Cipralex 10mg (Lexapro) for 7 weeks now. The fatigue is depressing, as you said though each day is a little different. So maybe one or two more weeks and then maybe I should try something else. I've heard that Prozac and Zoloft work for some? I will not graduate highschool if I don't get myself sorted out, and soon.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Dustin17 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm 17 and not only do I blush, but I also stutter, due to social anxiety. I've been on Cipralex 10mg (Lexapro) for 7 weeks now. The fatigue is depressing, as you said though each day is a little different. So maybe one or two more weeks and then maybe I should try something else. I've heard that Prozac and Zoloft work for some? I will not graduate highschool if I don't get myself sorted out, and soon.


Hi Dustin,

Sorry for the late reply.

17 is a rough age to be going though this. I've been there.

I found Cipralex made me quite shaky, if that makes any sense, which was never great for nerves. Prozac never made me shake and it's a more mellower experience overall. It didn't cause me to feel tired for more than a month I'd say. Headaches were an issue to begin with. A good few weeks of those.

Also, be rest assured it gets better with time (blushing). Once I'd hit 30 I'd noticed an improvement and here is what I put it down to.

- "that which you resist will persist". If you spend your spare time thinking about it you're more likely to experience it. Accept it. You're a blusher and will be for the rest of your life. Embrace your enemy. Learn to love it about yourself.

- Keep busy. Not excessive but do things that make sure you hit the pillow at night and fall right asleep. Helps you to stop spending too much time in your head.

- Sleep is massively important. It takes time but if you get 3-6 months of good quality sleep, no late nights, you'll just be less nervous in general. It takes a lot of time, a lot of good sleep over longs periods before this becomes apparent. Greatest benefit of all.

- Protect your self-esteem with everything you've got. You probably avoid conflict, don't stand up for yourself, are afraid to face people head on that are rude, inconsiderate, mean. Every time you let someone walk over you you're destroying your self-esteem. Conflict may make you sick to your stomach, may make you guilty afterwards, but it gets better with time and you'll see improvements in your sense of self worth.
Plus, people will as a result treat you better and that will improve your self-esteem also.

- Forgive "past you" for everything. Look out for "future you" now.

Also, improvement follows like graph 2. Remain patient, be kind to yourself things dip. Graph 1 is what we all want but will never happen and it why the problem persists.


----------



## Dustin17 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank-you for your reply. I'm weaning off the Cipro and started counselling and I am starting to feel much better. I guess where im lucky or not lucky, is that on the outside, I look like your typical athletic 17 year old. I've had girlfriends, I have friends, get invited to parties etc. My low self esteem and anxiety is from having a stutter that I work really hard at hiding. It gets so exhausting sometimes that I just can't do it anymore. But im slowly starting to just accept it. We all have our stories. This is a great forum where people can come and feel supported. Thank-you!


----------

